# Preorder: Yongnuo YN686EX-RT Lithium TTL Speedlite $165



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

```
<a href="http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detaily.php?ID=396">Yongnuo has announced</a> a new flash for the Canon RT system. The <a href="https://bhpho.to/2veteAz">Yongnuo Speedlite YN686EX-RT</a> is equipped with a 2.5GHz transceiver which is compatible with Canon’s ST-E3-RT, 600EX-RT II, 430EX III-RT and some other Yongnuo flashes.</p>
<p>One of the nicest features of this new Yongnuo flash is that it’s powered by a 2000 mAh lithium-ion battery which is good for 750 full blasts of light on one charge. They claim the recycle time is also faster than using AA batteries.</p>
<p>All-in-all, it’s a pretty compelling package for $165.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">Canon-Compatible 2.4GHz Radio System</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Runs on Rechargeable Li-Ion Battery Pack</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Canon E-TTL / E-TTL II</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Guide Number: 197′ at ISO 100 and 200mm</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Zoom Range: 20-200mm (14mm with Panel)</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Tilts from -7 to 90°</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rotates Left & Right 180°</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Wireless Master/Slave TTL Functionality</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Recycle Time: 1.5 Seconds at Full Power</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">High-Speed, 1st and 2nd Curtain Sync</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2veteAz">Yongnuo YN686EX-RT Lithium TTL Speedlite $165 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>

<p> </p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-30680 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833472.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833472-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833472-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833472-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833472-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833472.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833473.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833473-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833473-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833473-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833473-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833473.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833474.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833474-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833474-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833474-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833474-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833474.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833475.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833475-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833475-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833475-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833475-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1500048911000_IMG_833475.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Somervillain (Aug 7, 2017)

This is progress, but 2 issues:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Does it requires a dedicated charger? If it could be charged via USB, that would be awesome
[*]If you're going to go Li-ion, why not use one of the standards like 18650 ? ...or at the very least reuse a Canon battery standard, like lp-e6, so we can use a single charger for flash + camera.
[/list]

I applaud them for releasing a high-quality flash with more innovation than Canon at a great price. I just wish they would get as much inspiration from the computer and mobile phone industry as from other flash makers.

I have Yongnuo's other wireless flash, yn600ex-rt. It's good for the price, but can't compete with Canon in terms of reliability or recycle time. I would hesitate to call it viable for serious use. I also have their wireless transmitter, which I bought for the AF-assist light, which doesn't even work on my 80D (I bought it for my 70D). 

I hope Yongnuo follows Sigma and Tamron's lead and instead of producing cheap, inferior clones, tries to give professional-grade products at better prices than Canon/Nikon. I hope this flash is high quality and a great success. I'd love to see more innovation in the Speedlight segment.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 7, 2017)

... and does not overheats after 10 minutes into very moderate run and-gun shooting. Yongnuo 600 RT model was pretty horrible in that regard.


----------



## Adelino (Aug 7, 2017)

Canon really should make a flash that shares batteries with Canon bodies.


----------



## magarity (Aug 7, 2017)

Somervillain said:


> This is progress, but 2 issues:
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]Does it requires a dedicated charger? If it could be charged via USB, that would be awesome[/list]


The "In The Box" on the sales pages lists "battery charger" so I guess USB charging straight to the flash is out.[/list]


----------



## magarity (Aug 7, 2017)

Adelino said:


> Canon really should make a flash that shares batteries with Canon bodies.


Canon's #1 "should" in regards to batteries is to revisit older battery models and up the specs to the latest technology every few years. Thanks to the insane pressure from cell phones a battery of a given size five years old can double in charge capacity but the only way to get that is going off brand.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 7, 2017)

If battery type and charger are the worst problem this unit has, then it will be ok for my use. My guess is that they went custom bty pack to keep total bty energy high without making the flash larger. Standard lithiums form factor is good for flashlight, but not so great for a flash. USB power at 5V is probably too low for this battery without adding an expensive inverter. Reliability of the flash has to be proven.


----------



## Talys (Aug 7, 2017)

magarity said:


> Adelino said:
> 
> 
> > Canon really should make a flash that shares batteries with Canon bodies.
> ...



Canon went from 1800mAh in the LPE6 to 1865 in the LPE6N that was bundled starting with 7DII, so that's something. Most of the third party batteries are 2600 mAh.

The last thing I want Canon to do is to mess with the LPE6 battery format and make them incompatible with previous generations. It's a wonderful format where you can get very cheap additional batteries, and they use it in so many mid-range+ bodies. And a 2-3, either loose or paired in a grip, should keep you set for a day regardless of which body you're using.

For these... Yongnuo's... cool. My main issue would be how easy to get and cheap are the extra batteries, even though 750 full power shots sounds fantastic. I'd always want an extra set to go. If they work well, I could see buying a set and repurposing my existing 3 AA-powered EX-RTs.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 8, 2017)

Talys said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > Adelino said:
> ...



The 1 series batteries have gone up in capacity and are backwards and forwards compatible.
LP-E4, 2300 mAh
LP-E4N, 2450 mAh
LP-E19, 2750 mAh


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 8, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> ... and does not overheats after 10 minutes into very moderate run and-gun shooting. Yongnuo 600 RT model was pretty horrible in that regard.



agreed! 

another thing is you will have to buy another battery as a spare and they are not for sale 

Also, the weight of the flash will be high and threaten to rip off the hot shoe on your camera if you are doing niteclub or event work. The yn600 overheating problems are legendary at this stage. Some more R+D needed an serious AF assist light is needed too on YN flashes.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

whtchayall need to do is come up with a LI-ION battery that fits in the old canon flashes that take 4x AA batteries.
I have 550ex x 6pcs. would love to carry 6batteries instead of 24pcs jumping up and down in my lowepro bag.

Canon, you may want to rethink you battery power dudes job. I know you like to pride yourself on innovation, but no implementation of new power, makes me wonder if dude just got too comfy and settled in his ways. Don't tell me he drives a 1983 Corolla, and just wont upgrade. I used AA batteries in since the 80s, and they were developed in 1947. Other users on here on point by saying you should make camera batteries useable in the flashes as well. 

Despite the 3rd party options for batteries, I dont trust those options, and I dont trust those 3rd party flash makers, or wireless transmitters. Too many lost shots, and broken product.


----------



## gmon750 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm buying another Canon flash. I just don't trust this Chinese garbage. From the comments below, I have good reason to hesitate. "Cheap" just means it being more expensive down the road. No thank you.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 20, 2017)

Look at the youtube reviews for this., not great. 

defective battery

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEY2RfYJKMI

and unimpressive recycle time. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gqXWxuktVk

I'm not bashing yongnuo. I have some of their stuff already. But I wish they'd listen to ccomplaints and make a flash addressing the concerns.


----------



## Talys (Oct 20, 2017)

gmon750 said:


> I'm buying another Canon flash. I just don't trust this Chinese garbage. From the comments below, I have good reason to hesitate. "Cheap" just means it being more expensive down the road. No thank you.



I own one Canon 600EXRT and 3 Yongnuo 600EX-RTs, the Yongnuo controller, and 2 of the remote triggers that allow you to use non-RT flashes in the RT system.

Typically, I have them attached to light stands and softboxes for on-location shoots where I don't want to set up proper strobes. I use them pretty hard (I'll easily go through 2-3 sets of rechargeable batteries in a shoot). A lot of times, it's just so people don't trip over a power cables in constrained spaces. I think they are a very good option; they haven't caused me any grief, and they certainly aren't garbage.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 20, 2017)

small complaint, but maybe from now on, Canon might make dslr's with the viewfinders screwed in, instead of sliding out.


----------

